

Match Fixing Analysis Across Europe (2013/2014) [pdf] - StephenFalken
http://federbet.com/media/Federbet_report_v3.pdf

======
StephenFalken
Here is a little bit more context to it [1]:

 _Match fixing analysis:_

There are frequent concerns about the phenomenon. Match fixing threatens the
credibility of the entire sports system. Attempts to rig games cause serious
damage and above all affect consumers. Despite the fact that the topic has
become public knowledge, match fixing is not decreasing. In fact, due to a
strange effect, the more we talk about it the more the corruption spreads and
it seems acceptable.

The police are the only hope, but because of obsolete legislation or attempted
cover-up by the same sports federations, they move with limited powers and
with little chance of eradicating a phenomenon that has now reached
substantial proportions. From our analysis, we estimate that the number of
disguised fixing now exceeds 1000 matches per years.

Attempts at match fixing, whether bland or full are really easy to discover.
The pure and simple analysis of numbers always brings out the truth, this
applied to sports betting leads to discover wired betting trends and possible
fixing.

 _How does it work?_

The betting market is like the stock market where instead of the shares, odds
are traded. Like with the “shares”, odds are subject to movement, whether
physical or dictated by other changes, and as long as these changes remain
within a range defined as “acceptable” there is no suspicion. However, when
the changes in prices lead to violent shocks and are not justifiable by the
event in question, then without doubt we are witnessing an attempt at fixing.
The checks on fixing are easily achievable via cooperation of bookmakers, whom
by joining FederBet, have the right channel to interact and provide valuable
match data (ex: matched bets).

We had experience with Italian team, Novara, which willingly decided to
undergo the Federbet checks. In the end Novara, received an important reward
in sports justice and it is now satisfied that any attempt at corruption
attempted by its members will be reported promptly and putting the club in an
advantageous position when it comes to liability…

[1] [http://federbet.com/match-fixing/](http://federbet.com/match-fixing/)

------
mooism2
What does the "Fixed" column mean? I don't understand the notation.

~~~
StephenFalken
It seems that FederBet will publish a detailed explanation about the meaning
of that notation very soon on their website.

